
Unhackable computer under development with $3.6M Darpa grant - wjSgoWPm5bWAhXB
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/25336-unhackable-computer-under-development-with-3-6m-darpa-grant
======
mhkool
a hacker only gets one extra challenge: forecast the address of the object
that it wants to read. This approach seems hackable to me.

I like very much the safe stack that the Mill CPU uses: program data stack and
the (safe) function return address stack are separated where the safe stack is
controlled by hardware (and the OS allocates memory for stack segments that
the hardware uses). The Mill CPU also has other hardware features to greatly
enhance security. For example, parameter passing between threads is range-
checked by hardware: a callee sees only passed parameters and a caller sees
only the return values.

